# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  29" vs. 27,5" im Enduro

## Joker

Hey zusammen, 
hat das jemand mal relativ genau miteinander verglichen und hat eine Meinung dazu? 
Das ganze "Theoretische" kenne ich (weniger Stabilität, besseres Rollverhalten, höheres Gewicht, schlechteres Handling etc.), aber mich würden "echte" Erfahrungen interessieren, idealerweise auf einem fast identischen Bike für Enduro-Rennen / Abfahrten. 
Danke & Viele Grüße

----------


## FLo33

Meiner Meinung spürst in mittelschnellen Kurven deutlich die größeren Gyro-Kräfte der 29"-Räder - die Dinger wollen raus aus der Kurve - sich aufrichten. Wenn's geradeaus läuft, dann bist schneller! Da kannst auf einem Epic sehr viel anrichten bei den Kids in Vollausstattung.  :Big Grin: 

Ich bin ein halbes Jahr lang ein Reign mit 26" Rädern gefahren und jetzt seit 3 Monaten mit 650b, da merke ich wenig bis keinen Unterschied, außer der Tretlagerhöhe - <33 rules  :Evil:

----------


## smOoh

Servus,

ich bin bisher alle NP Mega's gefahren.

Erst 26'', dann im 26'' hinten mit 27.5'' vorne, dann neues Mega mit 27.5'' und aktuell das zweite 29'' Mega.
Ich habe den Unterschied schon mit 27.5'' vorne gemerkt, am HR dann eher nicht so. 
29'' ist halt der Unterschied größer, mit den oben erwähnten Vor/Nachteilen.
Ich möchte 29'' nicht mehr missen, bin aber auch sehr groß und fahre XL Rahmen, da passt das halt gut.
In engen Kurven ist es halt ein wenig gewurste, dafür läufts einfach besser wenn es rumpelt.

Ich bin am 3Länder Enduro im Duo gefahren mit einem Kumpel (27.5'') der die gleiche Geschwindigkeit fährt. Da hat man sehr gut gemerkt in welchen Strecken Abschnitten welches Rad schneller ist.. am Ende quasi ausgeglichen.

Das ist eine Endlosdebatte und kommt zum Großteil auf Fahrstil/Vorlieben/Körpergröße an, also am besten mal testen  :The Wave:

----------


## FLo33

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, gerade für größere Menschen ist 29 ein Segen.

----------


## Joker

oky danke euch! VG

----------

